# [SOLVED] Black screen on boot after kernel upgrade - grub2

## philip

I just upgraded from kernel 3.12.13 to 3.14.14.

The boot process starts and I see the boot time penguin logos and a few lines on boot sequence before the screen goes black.

I see a similar problem and solution in this post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7596748.html

But I hesitate to upgrade to kernel outside of the stable tree since another user has had the same problem and got it working by upgrading to 3.14.14

http://meinewenigkeit.blogspot.se/2014/08/gentoo-black-screen-integrated-intel.html

I have FB_EFI as well as CONFIG_FB_VESA enabled. Disabling FB_EFI does not solve the problem.

I use grub2

----------

## philip

SOLVED,

I enabled CONFIG_DRM_I915_FBDEV which solved the problem

----------

## skaumo

Same issue here. Stuck on 3.14.3 and any version newer than 3.14 is the same (Sony Vaio MultiFlip).

However, the solution above did not help. Tried messing with any setting around FB...

----------

## tryn

I also have this line in the  /etc/default/grub  file. Which shows the info as the kernel loads. Is this what you are looking for?

```
# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

GRUB_TERMINAL=console

```

----------

## skaumo

no, it seems something with the intel driver starting with 3.15 kernel (got an Intel 4400 card).

I can get to console mode with nomodeset vga=normal kernel parameters, but X won`t start.

If I allow modesetting, screen goes blank just after udev runs.

----------

